# Now you know...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, it's not his imagination so how can he be suffering from a fear of?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So true, the ducks...they are always watching.


----------

